# new from north carolina



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome to a great site with great folks that are
full of it (knowledge that is......).


----------



## Olive (May 17, 2009)

you started out with the same as me...5 nuc frames and 2 hives! good luck, I'm new too!


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum oakhill bees.
I have learned a lot from this forum by going back and reading the old posts, a lot of good questions were asked and a lot of great answers. This is a great forum.
Enjoy your first season.
Ski


----------

